# Anyone had IV sedation during breastfeeding?



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi! My babe is 8.5 mths now. He is still exclusively breastfeeding and eating solids 2-3 times a day. He has never had a bottle and does not seem to like the taste of formula. I have never pumped and have some doubt I could pump much out. Soo, I have to extract 6(!) teeth from my crowded mouth and the only way to do this is thru IV sedation. The oral surgeon says they use narcotics (Fentanyl and Versed) and advises that I don't breastfeed for 24 hrs afterwards. I looked up these drugs on kellymom.com and they are listed as safe and moderately safe during breastfeeding. Is the surgeon playing it too safe? What should I do? Also, after the surgery, I won't be able to eat as much as normal; would this affect my supply that much? Thanks for any advice!
My mom is suggesting that maybe I should wean...


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Your surgeon is def playing it to safe, please print this out and give to him http://bfmed.org/ace-images/Protocol_15_06.pdf, it always helps to educate the misinformed along the way








Both of those meds have very short half lives and are usually cleared from your system very fast, the rule of thumb is that its safe to bf when you feel able to bf. So if you are in the recovery area and feeling ok, then bf can resume.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I was put out shortly after DS's birth. Thd doctor told me that it's hospital policy that they recomend not nursing for 24 hrs. Then he ended with something along the lines of "but at Sick Kids, they don't have that policy and it's concidered safe














". (Sick Kids is a major children's hospital in Toronto, so he was basically saying this is our policy, but people who know better say this, so the choice is yours).

I would freely BF your babe. You can leave a cup or sippy cup of water for while you're under.

I'd plan on making a lot of smoothies or breakfast drinks (Carnation Instant Breakfasts type drinks) after your surgery. I think your body will take care of babe's needs before it takes care of your own- so as long as you're getting what YOU need, I'd think babe would be just fine.


----------



## Climbing Rose (Dec 10, 2006)

I would search Dr. Jack Newman and see what he says about it. He is awesome-- a very well-known, important guy at a big hospitial in Canada. I got to talk to him on the phone once. (swoon







)

You could also ask LLL. They have books with lots of info on thing like that.

Personally, I BF no matter what. Over the years with all my DC, it has been after MRIs, X-rays, dental sedation, pain pills... whatever. Nothing bad ever happened. I was in LLL and had a lot of support and info.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I had an EGD with Versed and Fentanyl a couple weeks ago. I pumped beforehand so that a bottle would be available for the urchin, but I only waited four hours after. That was fine. The *only* side effect I noticed upon "waking" was a lack of pain (I have chronic pain issues). I waited four hours, at which point I felt absolutely back to normal, pain and all.









The staff where I had the procedure recommends four hours, too, so I figure that it's actually a conservative estimate.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

If you keep getting fluids and eat whatever you can manage, your supply should be OK. It might dip a bit but if you let him nurse, he'll bring it back up quickly. Be ready to eat soft stuff, have pudding and soups on hand and you should be able to eat soon. The mouth heals quickly.

If he doesn't like formula, your mom's solution to wean is definitely not a good one! Plus, you'll only need to stop BF during the actual procedure. Once you're awake, you should be fine to nurse.

Since he eats solids, maybe you can have whoever watches him feed him extra solids and see if he'll take water from a sippy cup. He'll be OK and you will too! Sorry about the no-fun dental stuff but you'll feel great when it's done.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i had surgery with sedation with the same drugs, and i nursed 3.5 month old dd the moment i was wheeled out of recovery.

i had pumped some milk but she did not take any while i was in surgery. she never took a bottle, ever, so dh offered her some with a spoon, and she took 2 little sips and that was it. she waited about 3 hours. boy, was she ready to nurse, and i was ready to nurse her, too. it made me feel so much better to snuggle with her after the surgery!

the nurse did freak out a little bit, she had to call down to the pharmacy and even they told her to tell me that i needed to pump and dump for 24 hours. we called my midwife who assured us that those drugs are used routinely for c-sections and she also read me the blurbs about them from hale's guide, and i felt confident that it was fine to nurse dd.

best of luck with the procedure!


----------



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you ladies so much! it's so nice to come here for positive breastfeeding support. Everyone around me is just the opposite! I will try to ask LLL about this and do you think asking the peditrician will help or my midwife?


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

You can speak with your midwife but remember both of these medications are used routinely for c-sec. No one tells moms to wait 24 hours after c-sec to BF. I had 2 c-sec and a d&c while breastfeeding. No problem. I found that by the time I was back to my children the drugs had basically worn off and I was alert and able to BF no problem. Also, remember that your baby is 8 mos old and is his/her body is much better equiped to expel toxins than is a newborn. I would check Hale as well.


----------

